
Show HN: Strobee in-browser video splicing (use Chrome) - twak
https://strobee.net/index.html?user=146e5040000000&startAt=146e5040000000_11158600000000
======
twak
Goal was to create a platform for sharing user video that would otherwise be
too awful to watch. By dropping length, but increasing variety, it's easier to
create something like to watch...

More info on why we do this in the browser:
[http://www.twak.co.uk/2016/04/browser-video-
splicing.html](http://www.twak.co.uk/2016/04/browser-video-splicing.html)

